# Cooler Master HAF 912 Dual Rad Mount Issues.



## drade (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys, yesterday I went through the long process of finding a liquid cooling kit. I ordered it and received it today with overnight shipping (kit was 100$ cheaper NIB through ebay seller). It seems that my dual rad will barely fit inside, making everything cramped and restricting water flow maybe? I have it mounted inside, with a little modding. 

My question: Should I mount this bad boy on the top of my case externally, since it has two water cooled holes pre drilled? I looked at all the ways this can be set up, and that is one of them.


Not my pic or kit but a great example of how this looks inside the case (mine is about 1.5" longer).







And this is it externally mounted..







This is a pic of someone elses set up (notice, I have dual 120mm not three). Does my kit come with brackets like that to hold it up in the air? Will I even have to result to this kind of setup?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok first of, please find the edit button located in the bottom right corner of your posts and learn its nuances. Triple posting is frowned upon

Now back to your issues. You have the Drive kit from Swiftech if I am remembering from last night correctly. As long as the barbs are pointed down from the rad and pump, it "should" go up top (assuming there is room for the res and pump to sit comfy using the case mounts for the fans). Also since you have fan grills with that kit, if it is too thick for inside, remove the fans from the rad and sandwich the steel from the top of the case between the fans and the radiator. At least then all you have is the fans on the top of the case with grills to keep pets safe. As I said in the other thread, put in that CD, there are like 24 mounting variations on the CD, so you can see it in rendering before you try one or two of them out.


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 15, 2012)

Rads outside a 912 look tacky. Get some slim Yate Loons.


----------



## drade (Feb 17, 2012)

*IHmm*

As soon as i turned on the unit,  pump came on but water movement didnt. This is how it is mounted in the 3d disc diagram... what am i doing wrong?! Not sure if my bends are to drastic, if so I will have to remount on the top of the case? Wont toy around with it until I get a professional opinon from yall


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2012)

Where is the rest of the coolant?

When I fill those loops, they are 90% full with coolant before I power them on. You can always disconnect the CPU block and lower it to help bleed the loop, but with what I see, it seems like you used the additive bottle straight into the res. Essentially the coolant should fill the tubes to the top of the radiator level. There is a bit of air lock in the loop, but powering the loop should send that air lock into the reservoir once powered up. You can try laying the case on its back and see if that helps.

Only other tip I have it to make sure the flow into the CPU block is correct and the flow in and out of the bottom of the rad is correct.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 17, 2012)

To add a bit, It seems you have no reservoir or fill port. So I agree with sneekypeet that you just filled the rad/pump with fluid and not the whole loop.

What I do is fill my res to near the top, turn on the pump and keep filling the tubes are full and the level stays near full in the res.  I also leave the cap off for a while so air bubbles can escape there.  You don't want any trapped air in there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2012)

His res is built into the top of the radiator on the Drive setup. I do agree the cap should be left off to allow air to move, and add fluid as needed.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 17, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> His res is built into the top of the radiator on the Drive setup.



Cool.  Then he just needs to keep filling, right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ Edit. I'm just not sure if he dumped in the mixture or if he added water and just didn't finish filling. It seems he just added the bottle and that isn't enough to fill the kit. I believe the bottle he has is supposed to be mixed before its added.


----------



## drade (Feb 19, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> ^^ Edit. I'm just not sure if he dumped in the mixture or if he added water and just didn't finish filling. It seems he just added the bottle and that isn't enough to fill the kit. I believe the bottle he has is supposed to be mixed before its added.



Yes the print that tells you on the bottle to add water is so microscopic tiny. This system is great, sneeky. 22c!!!!! with crapy branded thermal paste!

One more problem: I have five 120mm fans going. For some reason, two others fans lights (color blue fans) will turn on, but the fan will not spin? Is my psu not projecting enough electric at this point running crossfire and a liquid cooling setup?

Thanks for all the help btw


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 19, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Ok first of, please find the edit button located in the bottom right corner of your posts and learn its nuances. Triple posting is frowned upon



Hahah, you really don't like multi-posting do you? Every time I see you your telling someone not to do it.


----------

